# Kindle 2 keeps restarting



## mowog74 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a Kindle 2 that was dormant in a drawer for a couple of months while I did most of my reading on my iPhone. I went to charge up the Kindle the other day and as soon as the battery got some charge the Kindle went into this endless reboot cycle. I see the "Your Kindle is starting up" message, then the screen flashes black and white as usual, and the boot progress bar appears. But the progress bar only gets about 20% of the way across and the screen flashes again and I go back to "Your Kindle is starting up." This repeats over and over, never stopping (unless I take it off the charger and the battery dies completely some hours later).

If I hold the home key down while it's trying to boot, I go straight to the "reset to factory defaults" screen (not straight into recovery mode, which I believe is what's supposed to happen). I've done this hard reset several times. Upon doing the hard reset, the Kindle then boots into recovery mode. From there I'm able to see the device on my computer and copy files to it, so I've tried updating to a freshly downloaded copy of the firmware. I used the instructions here: http://blogkindle.com/2009/03/kindle-2-recovery-mode/, both using the "1" key to update immediately and also just pressing "R" to restart. Neither gives any indication that the update has actually been applied, I just go right back into the same endless reboot cycle as before.

I talked to Kindle CS about this and they suggested the battery might be to blame, so I bought a replacement battery and have just installed it, and I'm still seeing the same behavior even after yet another hard reset and firmware update attempt. At this point I'm about ready to call it dead, although it seems such a shame since nothing really seems broken except the software! Does anyone have any other ideas? Thanks!

Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't heard this problem described before... I suggest you create the same thread on the MobileRead Kindle forums, where people with a lot of technical expertise hang out....


----------



## mowog74 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you!  I've posted over there and we'll see if anything comes up.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I had this problem last year with my Kindle2 (it was a replacement).....

They eventually had me to a factory restart which of course means you lose all your books and have to download them again but I did that and it worked. It has never done it again in about six month.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless I'm misreading the OP's post, it appears that they have done the factory reset multiple times.


----------



## mowog74 (Dec 11, 2010)

Indeed I have, probably a dozen or so times at this point.  Thanks anyway though!


----------

